# {SOLVED} Explorer hangs at start up



## Holly B. Cramer (Jan 31, 2000)

I have a Pentium II 333Mhz system running Win98. A month or so ago I began having problems at start up. About every second or third time that I turned on my computer, an error message for Explorer would pop up; below are the details of the message:
EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module KERNEL32.DLL at 0177:bff7a3c2.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=0177 EIP=bff7a3c2 EFLGS=00010202
EBX=00435c24 SS=017f ESP=013af0ec EBP=013af108
ECX=0043001c DS=017f ESI=00000018 FS=2e4f
EDX=0043001c ES=017f EDI=00000018 GS=2e96
Bytes at CS:EIP:
89 50 04 80 24 3b fd 83 7d f0 00 74 61 83 7d f4 
Stack dump:
0043000c 00430000 00435c24 00000000 00000000 00000435 00000436 013af130 bff7a541 00430000 00435c24 00000014 00000001 00000001 00000000 00000000
I had installed Norton AntiVirus 2000 and I think that was the start of this problem. According to Symantec, there could be a timing problem that caused this error, so I changed when the NAV program auto-protect starts. I also tried some things suggested by Microsoft's Knowledge Base, specifically their suggestion that the problem could be caused by a damaged APPLOG folder.
Anyway, I don't seem to be getting this error message any more, but about every 2 or 3 times that I boot up my machine, Explorer hangs - I hit ctl-alt-del and the window that pops up says that Explorer is not responding. I have to "end task" to shut down Explorer and reboot. Sometimes I have to restart my machine 2 or 3 times before it finally starts up correctly without hanging. Very, very annoying!
Anybody have any ideas about how this can be fixed? Any help would be much appreiciated.

Holly


----------



## Spinach (Jan 4, 2000)

Try Re-Installing Internet Explorer first, I have found that a pretty reliable method for fixing up explorer problems... 

Keep us posted on what happens!!


----------



## Holly B. Cramer (Jan 31, 2000)

Spinach - Thanks for your response, but the problem is with Windows Explorer, not with Internet Explorer - I guess I didn't specify, did I?  Will reinstalling Internet Explorer help with Windows Explorer? Please let me know.

Holly


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Yes, IE and Windows Explorer effect each other. If you have IE5.0, then try running the IE5 repair tool. Start>Settings>CP>Add/Remove Programs. Double left click on Microsoft Internet Explorer 5. A menu with 3 options should appear. Select the Repair option.

If that does no good then what version of IE do you have. Start IE and click on Help>About. If you don't have IE5.01 then go to the Windows update site and get it.

Any version number less than these is not IE5.01 (5.00.2919.800, 5.00.2919.3800 or 5.00.2919.6307)

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-01-2000).]


----------



## Spinach (Jan 4, 2000)

Sorry, my fault, I didn't tell you that Internet Explorer is integrated into Windows (98 especially) so the reinstalling of IE to a point refreshes your windows install (if thats the correct way of putting it)!

As I suggested and as bhesson said try reinstalling of IE cause internet explorer nowadays is the majority of Explorer problems!


Let us know how it goes!

------------------
Bean Stalker


----------



## Holly B. Cramer (Jan 31, 2000)

Thanks Bhesson and Spinach (Bean Stalker?) I have version 5.00.2314.1003 of IE. I'll try the repair first, and if that doesn't work, I'll install the 5.1 update. I knew that IE and Win98 were integrated, but I guess I didn't think it through - that a problem with one could cause a problem with the other and that it would show up as the only symptom. Oddly enough, I haven't had a problem with Explorer at start up since I posted here that I had a problem. Don't you love computers?!?

Holly


----------



## Spinach (Jan 4, 2000)

Well keep us updated on what happens!!

Hope it works!


----------



## Holly B. Cramer (Jan 31, 2000)

I tried the repair, but the process failed - something about a problem with "dllinstall i C:\windows\system\shdocvw.dll (hresult+80004005.) So then I tried to reinstall IE5, following Microsoft's intructions. Ended up loosing my desktop and having to go into Dos to edit the sys.ini file so that progman.exe started up instead of explorer, reinstalled IE5, etc., etc. Got my desktop back, but can't seem to download IE5.01, which supposedly fixes the invalid page fault problem. I've tried to download it about 5 times now, and every time it says the installation failed and that "some components" - including the IE browser - could not be installed. Don't know what else to try. Any ideas? I may just have to live with the annoyance of restarting my system several times everytime I turn on the computer, until I get brave enough to format my hard drive and start all over!

Holly


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I copied this from a MS article to make it easier for you to get to.

From Microsoft,

Determine if one of the setup cab files has becomed damaged or corrupted during download. To determine that this is the cause of the problem, look at the "Active Setup Log.txt" file in Notepad, and search for the word "Failed". If the cause of failure is a corrupted cab file, you will see something similar to the following example, except that where IE_S3.CAB is listed you may see a different filename:

CheckTrust: C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp\AS0C4771.tmp\IE_S3.CAB,
Result: 0 (OK)
File extraction: C:\WINDOWS\msdownld.tmp\AS0C4771.tmp\IE_S3.CAB,
Result: 80004005 (Failed)

If you see the above information in the Active Setup Log.txt file, then the cause is a corrupted cab file and you should delete the corrupted cab file. 


Also, use Windows Explorer and navigate to c:\windows\temp and delete any files in the Temp folder.

Now try the IE5.01 download.


----------



## Holly B. Cramer (Jan 31, 2000)

bhesson - thank you again for your help. I checked out the Active Setup Log.txt file, couldn't find anything in it about a failed file extraction, though there were a bunch of "move file" failed entries. All of them were in the BASEIE40_WIN subdirectory so I deleted everything in this directory. Reinstalled and the installtion seemed to work, but when I restarted the computer after the install, as required, once again received a Windows Update error message - "an error occurred calling "dllinstall" in C:\windows\system\shdocvw.dll (hresult=80004005) This was followed by the old Explorer error from 5.0 saying it had performed an illegal operation, blah, blah, blah... Every fix I try seems to make it worse; IE 5.01 is definitely installed - showing version 500.2919.6307 - but still no joy. Can't find anything in the MS Knowledge Base about the dllinstall problem.
I'm ready to s***can this thing!
Do you have any more ideas? I really appreciate your patience with me.

Holly


----------



## runningh (Feb 6, 2000)

I was interested in reading this topic because it's happening to me as well. But I also have powerdesk installed. That hangs as well as the regular windows explorer. Furthermore I am having a hard disk partition problem. Do you think I should re-install Internet Explorer 5.0, PowerDesk, Windows...


----------



## TheGorx (Oct 28, 1999)

Some Stuff

If you have active desktop disable it.

Also alot of problems start with 
the Registry.
If something starts acting funny Restore a
Backup.
You might also want to try changing Desktop
screen Color Palette.
I use 16bit.
I've tried others but somethings act up.

Just some stuff http://www.thegorx.com/windows 
TheGorx


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Looking back now I should have got you to try this first before going any further, but anyway lets try in now. It is possible that another program is causing the Explorer error. Try this Start>Run, type in msconfig and press enter. Click on the Startup tab. Make a note of everything that is selected to run at start up. Remove all of the check marks and click on Apply. Restart Windows. Do you still get the Explorer error at startup? If not, then go back to msconfig and add one program to startup, click Apply and restart Windows. Keep repeating this process and add one more program to startup each time until you get the error. The last program you added to startup before the error is causing the error.

Now, the IE repair problem still bothers me. It should not happen. Do this Start>Find, key in Shdocvw.dll and press enter. Right click on it and select properties. Click on the version tab. What is the version number? Let us know the version# and then do this. Start>Run, type in regsrv32 /i shdocvw.dll and press enter. Do the same thing only put in this command regsrv32 /i shdoc401.dll and press enter. Now restart Windows and then try the Repair.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-06-2000).]


----------



## Holly B. Cramer (Jan 31, 2000)

bhesson - Thanks to you, I have finally rid my system of the Explorer error! Went through the msconfig startup programs - was surprised and somewhat dismayed to discover I had 26 programs that ran at startup. The culprit turned out to be a program file called csinject.exe. I don't know what it does, but it is a file in CleanSweep - can't find anything in the manual or help files for this particular part of the program. I installed CleanSweep in 4/98, before Quarterdeck was bought out by Symantec. Seems to me that I used its "Update-It" feature last fall and maybe that's when the csinject.exe file was downloaded. Anyway, no more problems with start up - shut some things off that I don't need, too!
I still can't repair IE5, however. The version of the shdocvw.dll file is 5.00.2919.6307, the same version # as is now showing for IE5. When I ran regsrv32.exe for the file, it failed - showed "dllinstall in shdocvw.dll failed." I ran the program on the shdoc401.dll file, and rebooted my computer and tried the repair again, anyway, but the repair failed as usual because of the shdocvw.dll problem. 
Even though there is obviously something not quite right about my IE5 program, it seems to be working fine, which is what I don't understand. I have no problems with getting on the Net, browsing, etc., so I guess the "shell doc object and control library" isn't essential to the program - or the problem hasn't raised its ugly head yet
You have been very, very helpful and I really appreciate all of the time you've spent on my Explorer problem/s. I've learned a lot from you during this process.

Holly

[This message has been edited by Holly B. Cramer (edited 02-06-2000).]

[This message has been edited by Holly B. Cramer (edited 02-06-2000).]


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Glad you got it fixed! I should have got you into msconfig right from the start. Sorry you had to go the roundabout route. We could figure out the IE problem with a little digging around on your system but if it is working OK then why fool with it. If you have any problems in the future with it then let us know.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 02-06-2000).]


----------



## Holly B. Cramer (Jan 31, 2000)

You're probably right - don't want to cause more problems with my system by getting obsessed with the IE5 shdocvw.dll error - the program does seem to be working just fine, so who knows what this particular library file does.

Thanks again for all of your help.

Holly


----------

